# what does a crying kitten sound like?



## rosewaning (Sep 22, 2006)

Misty's been making a weird squeaky noise lately, usually when I'm petting her, or holding her, or when i walk into the room. It doesn't quite sound like a meow, and I haven't been around enough cats to know from experience. I hope she's not crying? Or in pain? Maybe its just a really high pitched meow?


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

Has she always made this noise or did she "meow" like the typical cat meow sounds like before? Does it sound like a squeak? 

Sometimes a cat's voice can sound scratchy or weird when they get sick, though...just like a person can be hoarse when they get a cold. Your post is worded so to make me think this has come on suddenly, so if you're really concerned about it take her to your vet. It might turn out to be nothing, but you don't really want to take chances. I have a cat that can't really meow and she makes a sort of "ick! ick! iiiick!" sound. I was told by the people who gave her to me that she had been through a really bad upper respiratory infection so that's made me wonder if it was the reason she can't meow now.


----------



## rosewaning (Sep 22, 2006)

I've only had the two kittens since Friday, and they can both "meow" (I heard loads of it on the car ride home!). This just started yesterday. I took them both to the vet on Sunday, and I didn't notice that noise before then.

It sounds kind of like a squeak. For instance, if I'm holding her and petting her, she'll look up at me for about 3 seconds, and then squeak. It sounds kind of like "ack," really high pitched, and she's opening her mouth when she does it. If I'm not holding her, she'll do the same thing, sometimes she'll prolong it for about 2 seconds. She doesn't stop when I pet her, she doesn't stop when I stop petting her. 

The other kitten, I believe, is making a similar noise now, only its much more prolongued, and it definitely sounds closer to a "meow." It doesn't sound as scratchy as the first kitten. Only, he won't let me even touch him, so I don't know how I am supposed to give him earmite medicine, but that's a different issue


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

That's problem just the way that particular cat vocalizes. I've got three cats and they make three different noises. In fact, one of Twinkie's noise can be described as a "squeak." Once when I was in the vet's office someone brought in a cat in a carrier that made a noise that sounded more like a parrot squawking.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Hisaki has a regular meow that he uses when he's upset, and an amazingly high-pitched squeak that he uses when he wants affection. I much prefer the latter.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

When she's feeling particularly lazy, Cinderella has a pathetic little meow that she can make without even opening her mouth! It's really quite pathetic.  

No, not the meow. That fact that it works on me.

I swear, if she was human, she'd be a southern belle on the verge of vapors! :roll:


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

:lol: Marie 

Sounds like freddy he also has this pathetic meeuw


----------



## nastusha799 (Feb 5, 2004)

different breeds have different meows....I have 3 cats ..and three of them meow different ways. My British Shortahir male actually doesn't meow at all ..he makes squicking noises (the way you described)....so I believe that your cat simply talks with different dialect LOL


----------



## newcatowner7 (Oct 25, 2004)

My little Smara doesn't meow, she squeaks lol

but Shadow, i'm surprised the neighbors can't hear her! :lol:


----------

